# My build :D



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all, 
I've sorta been an inactive member for awhile on these forums but I think its about time to start getting to know you all! 

I've been working with a 37g tank for over a year or so and I've finally decided its time to go bigger.. a lot bigger

So I've decided to do something completely custom. I'm going to build a tank into this window which is between my kitchen and living room. The glass will be cut to fit and I'll put it together myself.. dimensions will be roughly 47" L x 24" D x 20ish" H.




























The tank you see below the window is going to be the sump (I think its 40-45g) which I am just starting to plan out also. I want to cut into the pillars on either side of the display tank and run the piping down to the sump. Lighting is basically the last thing I'll be looking into so I havent really thought too much about it at this point. LED would probably be the best choice.. multiple lights and then I'll build housing around it at the top so you cant see it. The stand will eventually be totally enclosed and finished to look like a custom cabinet. I've decided to coat the entire inside of it with waterproofing membrane as well as ventilate with two computer fans.. so I'll have no issue with moisture in the walls.

My next step is to lay the tile on the top. The main goal here is to make it look like a bar.. that way if I do decide to move I can easily just slide the tank out and sell the place.. which is why I would not like to drill the tank through the bottom.

After doing some research.. I may go with an acrylic tank. This way I can drill the tank at least from the side. It seems easier to work with.. and a LOT lighter and stronger. Mostly worried about scratches I suppose. Any input on this from you guys? 

I feel as though I have bought an inadequate skimmer and I'm fairly upset about that.. I also got ripped off on it which makes me even more pissed but we'll see how it works once everything is running I guess >_>

So far my equipment is:
kent marine nautilus te skimmer
tetra wgp550 pond pump (for the skimmer)

I still am also unsure of how the water is going to flow.. I'm assuming I'll need to get a few powerheads too.

Still a lot to think about thats for sure! As I said I'm still fairly new at this.. any pointers and suggestions would be great.. I am undertaking a very large and expensive project here which will probably run over the next year or so but I'm excited as hell


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you drill the tank on the underside, think of the opportunity when you sell the place, the bar comes complete with holes drilled for a draught beer set up!


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

omg.. totally never thought of that! huge selling feature for sure xD


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Protect that outlet in the cabinet with GFCI. Hey Rob, you are an electrician - all you think about is beer


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the flow to the sump should be matched to the skimmer's flow, or atleast a bit higher, dont overkill it  Powerheads will do fine to make up for the rest of the turnover. the total turn over is dependent on what kind of reef you want to keep.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Protect that outlet in the cabinet with GFCI. Hey Rob, you are an electrician - all you think about is beer


i actually saw the light and cringed... but then i thought beer.  But yea needs a power center. if you buy a GFCI and a surface mount outdoor device box, you can then hook your power bar to it, or if you wish, use a multi gang electrical box placing the rest of the receptacles on the load side of the one GFCI (translation, you save $$$ and get the same protection). I do this myself, except i used a a single gang and a 4 gang box in my cabinet, and they can all be RF controlled from my PC.


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

I've already installed a gfi breaker there as recommended by my electrician friends 

uhm but.. you're talking a lot of alien talk here.. i will definitely have to ask them to translate for me ;D

i work at rona so i have a massive knowledge base as far as that stuff goes.. and access to matierals cheap :0


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> and they can all be RF controlled from my PC.


Mmmm. What are you using for the RF control? X10? Never thought about that.


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

neven said:


> the flow to the sump should be matched to the skimmer's flow, or atleast a bit higher, dont overkill it  Powerheads will do fine to make up for the rest of the turnover. the total turn over is dependent on what kind of reef you want to keep.


hmm the tetra wgp550 pump i bought was originally going to be the return pump.. but then i found out that wasnt enough and i also found out the skimmer needed a pump too >_<

i was going to buy something like a 1000gph for the return.. since the thing will have to pump up around 4-5ft

i was told by the LFS this skimmer is rated for much more than my tank will be (i think its a lie though because its outdated) 
what do you guys think of this skimmer? its crap right? :x

in any case the main issue is that the return is going to lose power from having to pump up so far.. i'll need a much stronger return pump


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'll explain in simpler terms

A GFCI receptacle you can use to protect other things besides that one plug. they have load side terminals. you run wires to those terminals, to things like a light, or other plugs, they will be protected by that one plug. The GFCI breaker does the same thing to protect the circuit, instead of being integrated into a plug, its integrated into the breaker. The result is the same, just more costly 

Single gang and 4 gang, gang = slots. So a 4 gang has room for 4 receptacles in one box. I did this instead of using a power bar in my stand


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

so since i've installed a gfi in there.. (dude its only like 20 bucks comon lol) i'll be okay right?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The GFI breaker should be fine. $20 for a GFI breaker is an unbelievable price though.

Only thing with a GFI breaker is a shut down everything in the same circuit. A GFCI plug will shut down you tank equipment and will not affect plugs upstream of the circuit. Although resetting the GFCI plug inside your cabinet could be a pain but you don't have to run to the panel


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

sweet haha thanks for the info 

btw.. anyone know where to buy acrylic.. i kinda checked out pricing today and almost shat my pants >_<


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is a commodity and the price will fluctuate. Pretty expensive these days.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

this sounds like it's going to be a beauty setup. Love the idea of filling in that section of the wall. Can't wait to see this tank unfold, keep the updates coming!


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

damnit lol. i have a good conneciton for actual glass.. im just kinda scared of putting a glass tank together.. acrylic seems so much easier
i live in a condo so i cant have any leaks or im boned >_<

plus glass is gonna add a lot to the weight


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

"Seems" may be the right word. I work with acrylic a little. Not as easy as it seems 

The weight of glass is relatively little compare to the water


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you are great with acryllic gordon! and yes i have x10 receptacles in my cabinet. However i lost the software >.>
i used them more when i first had them, but there were issues switching CFLs so i couldn't use them for lighting at the time. I might do it again, hoping they work with t5ho's, because i hate going into my cabinets to put lights to manual


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to change up the design a little bit after learning a little more..

The tank will now span the full length of the stand (apart from the angled peice on the right) instead of just sitting in the window. I decided to add that space on the left as I'm gonna do a herbie overflow now.. and it would have been very unsightly anywhere else as you couldnt see through the tank that way

This will create a somewhat oddly shaped tank but oh well xD

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna use glass. Still gathering the materials to build the tank.
In the meantime I've now waterproofed the inside of the stand so i wont have any mould issues


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks great so far Dreadful!

I'm gonna keep my eye on this one, I've always wanted to do this when I move out of my apartment.


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

haha i live in a condo.. i so hope this stand supports the weight otherwise the first floor people are gonna have a lot of salt water in their ceiling xD


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

2x4s are strong like bull. You're doing a good job so far! I'd be worried if it was held up by water soluble particle board.


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

those are 4x4s hehe
well some 2x4s but the main frame is 4x4 

but what if the floor cant sustain that much weight?


----------

